# Umsetzung der SmartHome-Funktionen



## Darkghost (12 Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe es endlich geschafft meine Liste der Funktionen/Wünsche der Smart Home Anlage zusammenzustellen.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr eure Meinung/Ideen, wie ich mit welcher Hardware die folgenden Funktionen mit einer SPS (Beckhoff/Wago) (und DALI und WireGate) am besten umsetzen kann, mitteilen würdet. Ich bin gespannt welche Lösungen euch vorschweben.

Strom schalten
- Licht schalten über Taster
- Licht schalten über Präsenzmelder
- Licht schalten über Bewegungsmelder
- Steckdosen 16A schalten
- Jalousiensteuerung inkl. Positionierung der Lamellen
- Garagentormotor
- Markisenmotor
- Treppenlicht funktion
- Schalten von Herd/ Backofen
- Wasserzufluss Regelung -> elektrischen Kugelhahn
- Aussen und Innenbeleuchtung (Decke, Wand, Boden, Effekt)
- elek. Haustürschließanalge
- KWL abschaltbar


Sensoren
- Fenster offen/ gekippt über Reedkontakt
- Raumtemperatur messen
- Estrich Temperatur messen
- Luftbeschaffenheit messen
- Wohnungstür offen über Reedkontakt
- Finger sensor / funksensor Haustüre öffnen schließen
- Lichtsensor In jedem Raum und Aussen
- Windsensor zum steuern der Jalousien
- weitere Temperatursensoren an Badewanne, Dusche, Zisterne
- Füllstand Zisterne
- Füllstand Warmwasserspeicher
- Garagentor über Reedkontakt offen 
- Rauchmelder
- Markise ein / ausgefahren
- Postkastenüberwachung/meldung
- steuerung/ Überwachung Waschmaschine/Trockner wie Fertigmeldung
- Glasbruchsensor für alle Fenster
- Reedkontakt Klodeckel
- Aussentemperatur messen
- BWM aussen
- BWM in Durchgangsräumen -> Relais sollte lautlos sein
- Präsenzmelder in Aufenthaltsräumen, PM oder BMW unter Bett -> Relais sollte lautlos sein
- Luftfeuchtigkeitssensor oder Mischgassensor in allen Räumen -> VOC Mischgassensor (ideal 2 Senoren -> mittelwert)
- CO2 Sensor oder Mischgassensor im Wohnzimmer/Esszimmer -> VOC Mischgassensor
- Sensor in Luftkanälen -> VOC Mischgassensor
- Bodenfeuchtigkeitssensor im Garten
- Wassermelder in Küche, BAD , HWR
- Türen reedkontakt
- Bettbelegungssensor
- Besetzzeichen WC
- Anwesensheitsmelder (über Schlüssel)


Regelungen
- Luftungsanlage regeln
- Fussbodenheizung regeln
- Regenwassernutzungssteuerung
- Warmwasserregleung
- Markisensteuerung
- autom. Gartenbewässerungsanlage/ Beregnungsanlage
- Regelung/ Status Solar und Photovotikeanlage vorsehen
- Regelung/ Status Erwärmepumpe (Status, Temperatur, Verbrauch, etc)
- Regelung / Status der KWL
- USV Steuerung


Audio/ Video
- Lautsprecher je Raum vorsehen, RJ45 oder Lautsprecherkabel?
- kleine visu je raum
- tv server sowie einzelanschluss (Kabel/sat)
- ip kamera aussen
- Raumkommunikation in jedem Raum (über Visu, Smart-Phone und Lautsprecher?)
- Sprech und Videoanlage an Haustür
- große Visu in Flur EG/OG
- Multiroom Audiosystem


Weitere Eingabewerte
- Anschluss Wetterstation
- Garagentor über funk
- Barcode scanner - Produkte festhalten
- Stromzähler und Wasserzähler anbinden
- Dimmung der Lichtquellen möglich
- Zugangskontrolle über wiregate/nfc/Rfid
- Garagentüröffner


Verkabelung
- Elektrische Wasserhähne
- Elektrische Klospühlung, Stromanschluss am der Toilette
- SAT und Kabelanschluss
- Dachrinnenheizung vorsehen?
- Stromkabel für stromintensive Geräte sollen sträkeren Durchmesser erhalten (Herd, Micro, WM, TR, Backofen, elek. Heizung, Spühlmaschine)
- WLAN-Access Points (abschaltbar) vorsehen
- Gartenbeleuchtung
- EG, OG, Garage Unterverteiler
- Deckenlampen und Bodenlampen vorsehen (Einlässe, Kabel/Leerrohr)
- 24V Verkabelung? Getrennte Verteilerkästen
- Drehstromanschluss
- Einzelverkabelung Steckdosen, Licht (5 adrig), Jalousien (7 adrig)
- Effektbeleuchtung vorsehen (u.a. Opalglas)

Grüße und vielen Dank
Stefan


----------



## Verpolt (12 Juni 2014)

- Bedienungsanleitung fürs Haus erstellen


----------



## Wetzelaer (12 Juni 2014)

Wenn dein Haus fertig ist dann komme ich bei dir Vorbei weil das wenn alles Umgesetzt muss MANN gesehen haben.

Wie viel Geld willst du denn für das alles Ausgeben?

Und du hast die wichtigste Funktion vergessen TV Sessel der sich über die Anlage Steuern lässt. Ich meine mit Effekten wie in die Kurve legen und so was.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Juni 2014)

Ich kenne eine Villa bei der ein Großteil dieser Funktionen umgesetzt wurde.
Kosten im weit im 6-stelligen Bereich.
Da der Eigentümer nichts selber machen kann, kommen jährliche Unterhaltskosten zwischen 5-10 T€ hinzu.


----------



## Darkghost (13 Juni 2014)

Viele Dinge würde ich nicht direkt umsetzen sondern erst mal nur die Kabel legen und später machen wollen.
Aber ich habe vor eigentlich alles selber zumachen von daher hoffe ich nicht, dass es dann im 6-stelligen Bereich ist.

Einige Punkte haben mit der Hausautomatisierung auch so direkt nichts zu tun. Mir würde es auch für den Anfang ausreichen zu erfahren welche Hardware ihr für die folgenden Funktionen verwendeten wolltet:

Strom schalten
- Licht schalten über Taster
- Licht schalten über Präsenzmelder
- Licht schalten über Bewegungsmelder
- Steckdosen 16A schalten
- Jalousiensteuerung inkl. Positionierung der Lamellen
- Treppenlicht funktion
- Schalten von Herd/ Backofen
- Wasserzufluss Regelung -> elektrischen Kugelhahn
- elek. Haustürschließanalge


Sensoren
- Fenster offen/ gekippt über Reedkontakt
- Raumtemperatur messen
- Estrich Temperatur messen
- Wohnungstür offen über Reedkontakt
- Finger sensor / funksensor Haustüre öffnen schließen
- weitere Temperatursensoren an Badewanne, Dusche, Zisterne
- Garagentor über Reedkontakt offen 
- Rauchmelder
- Postkastenüberwachung/meldung
- steuerung/ Überwachung Waschmaschine/Trockner wie Fertigmeldung
- CO2 Sensor oder Mischgassensor im Wohnzimmer/Esszimmer -> VOC Mischgassensor
- Türen reedkontakt
- Anwesensheitsmelder (über Schlüssel)


Regelungen
- Luftungsanlage regeln
- Fussbodenheizung regeln
- Warmwasserregleung


Audio/ Video
- kleine visu je raum


Weitere Eingabewerte
- Anschluss Wetterstation
- Garagentor über funk
- Dimmung der Lichtquellen möglich
- Zugangskontrolle über wiregate/nfc/Rfid
- Garagentüröffner

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir hier jetzt vielleicht etwas technischer über die Punkte reden könnten. Dies würde bestimmt auch anderen User, die vielleicht auch Teile der Anlage realisieren wollen, helfen.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Daniel_G (13 Juni 2014)

Ich habe viele dieser Funktionen schon umgesetzt. 
Habe eine ET200s als Steuerung genutzt einen Laptop mit ip-symcon zur Visualisierung und Anbindung an andere Datenquellen. 
Sensoren und Aktoren wurden mit Funksytemen von Enocean und HomeMatic angebunden.

Man sollte aber wissen was man macht, einschalten und läuft ist fast unmöglich!
Aber wenn man spaß am spielen mit Technik hat kann man das bis zur Perfektion erweitern. Es gibt fast keine Grenzen.


----------



## Darkghost (13 Juni 2014)

ok, ja ich richte mich schon darauf ein, dass dies für die nächsten Jahre mein Hobby wird ;-)

Ich hatte mir schon mal die Produkte von Wago und Beckhoff angeschaut. Gibt es da ein ähnliches/vergleichbares Produkt?
Wobei ich die Sensoren und Aktoren lieber mit Kabel anbinden würde.


----------



## GLT (14 Juni 2014)

Großteils Standardliste eines KNX-Smarthomes - die "Ideenteile" entstammen zumindest teilweise aus einem bekannten (vlt. bekanntesten Forum) hierfür.



Darkghost schrieb:


> - Postkastenüberwachung/meldung
> - PM oder BMW unter Bett
> - Anwesensheitsmelder (über Schlüssel)






Darkghost schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr eure Meinung/Ideen, wie ich mit welcher  Hardware die folgenden Funktionen mit einer SPS (Beckhoff/Wago) (und  DALI und WireGate) am besten umsetzen kann, mitteilen würdet.


WireGate ist ein Gateway von 1-wire to KNX; soll das berücksichtigt werden, wäre wohl die einzusetzende Technik im Groben geklärt.
Ansonsten kann man 1-wire natürlich auch an SPSen koppeln.

Die meisten Steuerungsfunktionen lassen sich per KNX am bequemsten abhandeln; mit WAGO in Verbindung der Oscat.lib kommt man aber auch schnell ans Ziel - je nachdem, welche Voraussetzungen DU mitbringst. 

Die typ. elektrischen Schaltereien (Steckdosen, Licht usw.) sind trivial.

Zur Umsetzung würde ich KNX einsetzen u. mit entsprechenden Wagokontrollern ergänzen.

Deine Liste erweckt in mir den Eindruck, dass Du dir nicht wirklich Gedanken über Sinn, Unsinn, Zweck, Kosten u. Praxis gemacht hast.

Glasbruchsensoren u.ä. sind Teile einer EMA - und nur bei zertifizierter Umsetzung bei Versicherungen anerkannt.
Multiroom ist keine Grundsatzfrage der Haussteuerung - höchstens, wie man das dann ansteuern kann.



Darkghost schrieb:


> Türen reedkontakt


Zimmertüren überwachen - wofür?



Darkghost schrieb:


> Besetzzeichen WC


könnte auch ein billiger Riegelschaltkontakt oder das Schloss mit Drehanzeige



Darkghost schrieb:


> USV Steuerung


Was willst Du da regeln?



Darkghost schrieb:


> Lautsprecher je Raum vorsehen, RJ45 oder Lautsprecherkabel?


Vorsehen würd ich höchsten eine Einbaudose u. ein Leerrohr - was Du brauchst siehst Du dann, wenn Du dich für Produkte entschieden hast (eher Lautsprecherkabel).



Darkghost schrieb:


> kleine visu je raum


In jedem Raum? Also im Klo, Abstellkammer,... 



Darkghost schrieb:


> Raumkommunikation in jedem Raum (über Visu, Smart-Phone und Lautsprecher?)
> Sprech und Videoanlage an Haustür
> große Visu in Flur EG/OG


Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt.....



Darkghost schrieb:


> Elektrische Klospühlung, Stromanschluss am der Toilette


Ahja

Wieviel Budget steht denn deinen Wünschen gegenüber?
Das würde ich vorerst klären, bevor ich mich um die "bessere" Technik sorgen würde.
Z.B. el. Wasserhahn, Klo und Konsorten lassen die Technikpreise im 1000er-Bereich nach oben schnellen.


----------



## vierlagig (15 Juni 2014)

1. Die Energiebilanz dieses "smartHome" ist ja wohl nicht besonders smart
2. Ob das Klo besetzt ist, merke ich wenn ich vor verschlossener Tür stehe, damit kann man umgehen lernen.
3. Wohnlichkeit statt bunter Panels und hunderter Sensoren - das wäre in meinen Augen eine sinnvolle Investition
4. Ich bin vielleicht einfach auch schon zu alt http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/32140-zu-alt-fuer-die-automatisierung.html


----------



## thomass5 (15 Juni 2014)

Zu 2. Viel wichtiger wäre es zu wissen ob die Luft schon wieder rein ist...

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vierlagig (15 Juni 2014)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Zu 2. Viel wichtiger wäre es zu wissen ob die Luft schon wieder rein ist...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


man setze ein Massenspektrometer auf die Wunschliste!


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juni 2014)

Das Stichwort IP-Symcom wurde ja schon erwähnt.
Ich habe diese Software auch jahrelang genutzt. Das Besondere an dieser Software ist die Vielzahl von Schnittstellen.
Du kannst damit ziemlich einfach die Kopplung div. Systeme (Wetterstation <-> SPS) programmieren,
Zudem ist es auch eine sehr gute webbasierte Visu. Für deine Raumdisplay kannst du damit günstige Android-Tablets nutzen.
Funktionell sieht z.B. ein Gira-Homeserver dagegen alt aus.
Als SPS würde ich dir zu Wago raten. Dort bekommst du eigentlich alles für Homeautomation.
Persönlich würd ich Schalter und Sensoren über KNX anbinden. Beleuchtung hab ich zum Großteil über DALI realisiert.

Du musst dir bewusst sein, dass wenn du alle deine Wünsche umsetzst, du eine Unmenge Geld verbraten hast aber trotzdem den Wert deines Hauses extrem gemindert hast.
Lieber auf die Spielereien verzichten und soviel wie möglich mit KNX umsetzen.
Es wurde hier auch schon One-Wire angesprochen. Im Prinzip eine tolle Lösung, aber wer sagt dir, dass du in 20 Jahren noch Teile dafür bekommst?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ohm200x (15 Juni 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du musst dir bewusst sein, dass wenn du alle deine Wünsche umsetzst, du eine Unmenge Geld verbraten hast aber trotzdem den Wert deines Hauses extrem gemindert hast.



Den Satz habe schon öfter gelesen, verstehe ihn aber nur bedingt.
Solange der Folgebesitzer das Licht anbekommt wenn er möchte ist doch alles OK.
Allerdings wirst du beim Verkauf die Mehrkosten nicht ersetzt bekommen, das ist richtig.   



Blockmove schrieb:


> Es wurde hier auch schon One-Wire angesprochen. Im Prinzip eine tolle Lösung, aber wer sagt dir, dass du in 20 Jahren noch Teile dafür bekommst?



Nun, die älteste AppNote von Maxim, die ich gefunden habe, geht ins Jahr 2001 zurück. Ich denke One-Wire erlebt erst in den letzten 3-5 Jahren so richtig Aufwind oder Anwendung.
Allerdings ist meine Glaskugel gerade in der Wartung, daher kann ich nicht sagen ob Maxim so blöd ist und dann jetzt das Thema in naher/ferner Zukunft die Tonne klopft.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Cassandra (15 Juni 2014)

Hallo Stefan,

dass du neben jede Tür einen *Tricorder* installieren willst, finde ich gut.

Aber was ich auf deiner Liste schmerzlich vermisse ist der *Replikator*. Den solltest du als erstes anschaffen, falls es auf deiner Baustelle mal wieder etwas länger dauert.

Wenn du die elementaren Funktionen umgesetzt hast, wäre ein *Holodeck* auch nicht schlecht.
Damit könntest du im Vorfeld deine neuen Ideen testen, bevor du sie umsetzt und nach missfallen wieder verwirfst.

LG Cassandra


----------



## IBFS (15 Juni 2014)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Strom schalten
> ....
> - Schalten von Herd/ Backofen ...   *Wenn eine Uhr eingebaut ist, viel Spass beim Uhrzeitstellen*
> - Wasserzufluss Regelung -> elektrischen Kugelhahn .... *wozu das? *
> ...



Selbst wenn man das Geld hätte .... ab 50 TEUR aufwärts, dann ist in der täglichen Praxis ZUVIEL einfach ZUVIEL.


----------



## bike (15 Juni 2014)

Kann es sein, dass der TE in einer Ecke liegt und sich den Bauch vor Lachen hält?
Die Idee hat etwas, so kann man Kontroversen erzeugen.
Hat wirklich hier jemand den Gedanken, dass das Geschreibe wirklich ernst gemeint ist?

Zum Üben für den TE würde ich folgendes vorschlagen:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...ativeASIN=B000R0JDSI&linkCode=as2&tag=r0b6-21
Die Funktionen automatisieren und bei Erfolg, den Fusionsreaktor einbauen.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juni 2014)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Den Satz habe schon öfter gelesen, verstehe ihn aber nur bedingt.
> Solange der Folgebesitzer das Licht anbekommt wenn er möchte ist doch alles OK.
> Allerdings wirst du beim Verkauf die Mehrkosten nicht ersetzt bekommen, das ist richtig.
> 
> ...



Das mit der Wertminderung bei Verkauf ist ganz einfach:
Wenn ruft der neue Besitzer bei einem Defekt? Einen "normalen" Elektriker.
Was kann der? Wechselschaltung, Elatko, Dimmer und vielleicht jeder 5. Elektriker KNX.
Codesys, EnOcean, WebVisu, One-Wire ... Fehlanzeige.
Heizung bleibt kalt ... Heizungsbauer.
Der kennt vielleicht die Steuerung von Buderus oder Junkers
SPS geregelte FHB ... Fehlanzeige.
Und da ein Haus eine langfristige Sache ist, bleibt dir irgendwann Ärger mit den Systemen nicht erspart.

Wie gesagt halte ich One-Wire für sehr interessant.
Aber verwendet das System schon ein namhafter Hersteller?
Irgendwie behandelt Maxim diese Produkte zu stiefmütterlich.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (15 Juni 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das mit der Wertminderung bei Verkauf ist ganz einfach:



Dazu ein Hinweis:
nachdem das Wasser die Sammelgruben und die Biokläranlagen bei uns zum Absaufen gebracht haben, hat sich ein interessanter Gesichtspunkt gezeigt.
Die Sammelgrube waren nach dem Leeren einsatzbereit. Die Bioanlagen brauchen ein Jahr bis es funktioniert.
Passt nicht direkt zum Automatisieren des Hauses, doch zeigt, dass es nicht immer gut ist, die neueste Technik und viele Ideen in einem Haus zu verbauen.
zotos hatte schon, wie der Link von vierlagig zeigt, 2009 recht, als er die "Modernisierungswut" hinterfragt.

Also los, macht viele solche Projekte und wenn ich in die Rente komme, mache ich einen Servicebetrieb für "UltraautomatisiertesinnlosvernetzeHäuser" auf. 


bike


----------



## GLT (15 Juni 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn ruft der neue Besitzer bei einem Defekt? Einen "normalen" Elektriker.
> Was kann der? Wechselschaltung, Elatko, Dimmer...


Zumindest EnOcean werden die Elis "können" - und wenns von Eltako ist, die auch Stromstoßschalter verkaufen.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie gesagt halte ich One-Wire für sehr interessant.
> Aber verwendet das System schon ein namhafter Hersteller?


Wird sicherlich verwendet - nur nicht in der Gebäudeinstallationstechnik



bike schrieb:


> Also los, macht viele solche Projekte und wenn ich in die Rente komme,  mache ich einen Servicebetrieb für  "UltraautomatisiertesinnlosvernetzeHäuser" auf.


Da bist Du mit deiner Idee höchstens 2ter


----------

